# 65 Days Till Halloween



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, lawdy...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg!!!! I just saw this post and my mind is a flutter with all this music talk...I am in desperate need of a music expert  My problem, I want to do typical Halloween tunes (I know it sounds boring but hear me out) mixed with zombie apocolypse broadcasts...problem is I'm finding few songs that I really like  My of course must haves are Little Red Riding Hood (my absolute fave), Wherewolves of London (my 2nd fave), Monster Mash and Put a Spell on You...I have a few more but can't remember my list at the moment...

So my question is can you point me in the right direction for fun party songs that have the same tone as the songs I've already mentioned. 

Thank u so much for any help u can offer


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd start with by looking at the list of tracks in this set...
http://www.amazon.com/100-Hits-Halloween-Various-Artists/dp/B002KFZJRM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378403390&sr=8-2&keywords=halloween+hits
if you are looking for more ideas of Halloweenish popular music.


----------

